#ubuntu-cm 2011-07-11
<ariabbas> **** hi ****
<ongolaBoy> .
<ongolaBoy> ari_: dis moi, l'irc se coupe tout seul chez toi ?
<ongolaBoy> est-ce que tu t'es authentifié sur freenode ?
<ongolaBoy> en passant il y a le "ubuntu dev week" qui vient de commencer sur #ubuntu-classroom ; le salon français sur #u-classroom
#ubuntu-cm 2011-07-12
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy: hi
<ongolaBoy> simplice_ndere: hi
<ongolaBoy> tu commences demain ou bien ?
<ongolaBoy> je suis en train de partir...
<ongolaBoy> fatigué et mal à la tête :(
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy: c'est un peu normal trop de boulot
<simplice_ndere> ongolaBoy: assia
<ongolaBoy> non, je n'en ai pas trop...
<ongolaBoy> allez, je file
#ubuntu-cm 2011-07-13
<ariabbas> *** hi ***
<ariabbas> ...
<ariabbas> ....
#ubuntu-cm 2011-07-14
<ariabbas> *** Bjr ***
<ari_> ....
<ari_> ongolaBoy: jE NE sèpas prkw mon client text pour l'irc derrange
<ari_> ongolaBoy: actuelement sa ne passe pas
<ari_> mais le client graphique [konversation] marche
<ari_> ongolaBoy: mais le client graphique [konversation] marche
<ongolaBoy> ari_: on verra ça demain ou samedi
<ongolaBoy> est-ce que tu as des réglages particuliers pour irssi ?
<ari_> ongolaBoy: non je pense pas
<ongolaBoy> avec quelle commande exacte démarres-tu irssi ?
<ari_> ongolaBoy: il sè reconect maintenant
<ariabbas> ...
<ongolaBoy> pour la reconnexion c'est normale.. ça se fait automatiquement dans les réglages par défaut
<ongolaBoy> mais tu n'as pas répondu à ma question
<ongolaBoy> avec quelle commande exacte démarres-tu irssi ?
<IzaneFG> ongolaBoy: ping
#ubuntu-cm 2011-07-15
<ariabbas> ...
<ariabbas> bjr
#ubuntu-cm 2011-07-16
<arsdy237> hello
<arsdy237> en direct de la release party Ubuntu-Cm à Ydé
<arsdy237> ongolaBoy: welcome :)
<arsdy237> christmat est avec nous
<arsdy237> je salue de sa part locobot_2  et ChanServ  :p
<IzaneFG> Début de la release party avec la présentation de Natty par swell :)
 * swell ouf, terminé pour moi!
 * IzaneFG les photos seront uploadées :)
<indy21> hello
<indy21> IzaneFG: ca se passe bien??
<IzaneFG> indy21: hello
<IzaneFG> indy21: oui oui, on zieute les beignets qui sont sur la table :)
<indy21> lol
<indy21> les presentations son deja fini?
<indy21> ongolaBoy: bjr
<arsdy237> de retour dans l'arène :)
<indy21> arsdy237: on di koi?
<IzaneFG> cette de swell vient de finir
<arsdy237> indy21:  ça va pas :(
<arsdy237> indy21: pas facile de me concentrer avec ts ces beignets devant moi ...
<indy21> arsdy237: =))
 * swell le programme disait que la suite c'était encore quoi ...?
<arsdy237> ongolaBoy: bjr boss
<indy21> pommes de france, beignets, jus de fruits
<indy21> et je sui au village:((
<indy21> iéééééééh. le EVENT MANAGER est la
<arsdy237> indy21: et il te lit même !
<indy21> bonjour event manager
<arsdy237> next point: optimisation d'un client de messagerie avec utilisation des filtres
<swell> présenter par izaneFG
<indy21> arsdy237: y a pas un live streaming?
<DrWEB> Bonjour cher tous
<DrWEB> Alors Izane Comment se passe la release
<DrWEB> c'est Emmanuel j'ai pa pu etre de la partie
<DrWEB> car je suis encore au boulot
<swell> DrWEB: bonjour grand frere
<DrWEB> Bonjour  comment  ?
<swell> DrWEB: la release se passe bien (meme si ne sommes qu'à 5 actuellement a ingénieris)
<swell> DrWEB: je suis là, grand frere
<DrWEB> 5 mis pour qui?
<DrWEB> les membres la loco
<DrWEB> ou les participants
<swell> 4 membres de la loco
<swell> et un participant
<DrWEB> ok!
<DrWEB> gar salut moi les gars
<DrWEB> je dois filer encore
<DrWEB> à AFRIK BRAIN
<DrWEB> pour un petit boulot là
<swell> ok dac!
<swell> garde nous slmnt les do du 50-50 hein! :d
<DrWEB> bonne continuation et bon courage
<swell> merci (de la part de la team présente hein)
<indy21> bon je file manger
<swell> tu pars tchop koi encor ?
<indy21> swell:est ce ke je sui comme vous ?
<ongolaBoy> de retour...
<ongolaBoy> désolé pour le silence
 * ongolaBoy lit un peu ce qu'on a dit ici
<IzaneFG> nous on mange ici :-)
<ongolaBoy> ok.. bon appétit
<IzaneFG> thx :)
<indy21> bon appetit les gars :((
<ongolaBoy> .
<IzaneFG> ongolaBoy: Ping!
<IzaneFG> bon parait que tu as fait des modifs sur le wiki :)
<IzaneFG> on est à la phase du wiki now :)
<IzaneFG> là now, je cherche le bouton "editez" comme avant, je vois pas :(
<ongolaBoy> IzaneFG: hum...
<ongolaBoy> dommage que ça ne marche toujours
<ongolaBoy> pas
 * IzaneFG j'ai rien touché moi :(
<ongolaBoy> est-ce que quelqu'un d'autre peut utiliser son compte pour voir si ça aura le même effet ?
<IzaneFG> je check avec le compte d'arsène
<IzaneFG> hum... la connexion commence à nous shou le pepper, il y a un pluie ici
<ongolaBoy> ok...
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas, je suis là
<ariabbas> ...
<ariabbas> Ya une relase ici aparememnt
<IzaneFG> ariabbas: yep :)
<IzaneFG> ongolaBoy: on essaie avec le compte de Arsène :)
<IzaneFG> ongolaBoy: Ping!
<IzaneFG> heu... le bouton Editer il est où?
<IzaneFG> :(
<ariabbas> il arrive
<ariabbas> ce bouton
<ongolaBoy> .
<ariabbas> alors ou sont ils ces gar
<ongolaBoy> IzaneFG: même avec le compte d'arsène, ça ne marche pas ?
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: est-ce que tu peux voir si tu peux éditer le wiki d'ubuntu.com ? on veut juste savoir si les autres y ont accès
<IzaneFG> ongolaBoy: nope :(
<ariabbas> ok
 * IzaneFG pendant qu'on regarde le pb du wiki, on avance un peu avec Xmoto :) la fin de la release est proche :)
 * ongolaBoy écoute un podcast des RMLL 2011
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: mais si tu veux ces podcast, je les ai déjà dans mon ordi.. on peut faire de l'économie de bande passante ;)
<ariabbas> OK
<ariabbas> Mais je dois même déjà
<ariabbas> y aller
<IzaneFG> ok, la release est over :)
<IzaneFG> photos à venir :)
<IzaneFG> on a fait un petit point sur les futurs sorties :)
<ongolaBoy> ok...
<ongolaBoy> je suis en train de demander sur #ubuntu-locoteams pour ton problème
<ongolaBoy> mais c'est vraiment bizarre
<ongolaBoy> est-ce que vous avez essayé sur une machine différente ?
<ongolaBoy> aussi, depuis un autre FAI si possible
<IzaneFG> oui today on utilisait ringo :(
<IzaneFG> avant la machine d'arsène
<ongolaBoy> vous accédez bien à https://wiki.ubuntu.com je suppose <-- particulièrement le https
<septox> .
<IzaneFG> ongolaBoy: yep
#ubuntu-cm 2012-07-10
<septox> .
#ubuntu-cm 2012-07-11
<septox> .
#ubuntu-cm 2012-07-12
<ariabbas> hi !
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: Bjr
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: salut
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: alors sa avance de l'autre coté ?
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: il ya CISCO qui est chez vous là
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: Présentation de leur produit .......
<ongolaBoy> ah ok
<ongolaBoy> oui.. ça va de mon côté.
<ongolaBoy> j'avance , j'avance sur les tâches assignées
<ariabbas> ...
<ariabbas> ....
<ongolaBoy> .
<ariabbas> ...
#ubuntu-cm 2012-07-13
<septox> .
<ariabbas> ....
<ariabbas> ...
<septox> .
<ariabbas> ...
<ariabbas> bye
#ubuntu-cm 2013-07-08
<ariabbas> .
<septox> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-07-09
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-07-11
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-07-12
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> swellep: bjr
<ariabbas> swellep: sa fait un bou qu on ne se croise plus ici ;)
<swellep> ariabbas: ouais
<swellep> @ariabbas: j'étais occupé c'est dernier temps, mais la je crois que je suis un peu plus free
<ariabbas> swellep: :) ok
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-07-07
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<coco> ..
<coco> ..
<shaka> salut à tous y a t il des news pour l'été!
<shaka> salut à tous y a t il des news activities pour l'été!
<coco> Salut shaka: Mais mon Frère ton phone ne passe plus ?
<coco>  Comment vas-tu ?
<coco>  Vraiment content de te voir connecté..
<shaka> ca va un peu c vrai mon phone derange un peu ces derniers temps
<shaka> merci!
<coco>  Ah là là, j'ai essayer de te faire participer au Hub pour la Participation distante à la Réunion ICANN 50; mais en vain... :-(
<coco1> ..
<shaka> ok
<shaka> c vrai je n'étais pas connecté ces derniers temps
<shaka> y a t il des activités de ubuntu-cm ces vacances
<coco1> .. Les autres vont te répondre, mais c'est aussi bon de checker sur l'interface d'Ubuntu-CM via Launchpad
<coco1> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/
<coco1>  A +
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-07-08
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-07-09
<ariabbas> .
<coco> ..
#ubuntu-cm 2014-07-10
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-07-11
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-07-06
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-07-07
<ongolaBoy> abakamousa: au fait .. il vaut mieux continuer ici
<ongolaBoy> ça concerne tout le monde
<abakamousa> ok
<ongolaBoy> il n y a plus de réunion formelle depuis très longtemps
#ubuntu-cm 2015-07-09
<septox> salut à tous
<septox> ping ongolaBoy
<ongolaBoy> septox: salut :)
<septox> la forme ?
<IzaneFG> Salut! :)
<ongolaBoy> ça va ab hein :)
<ongolaBoy> pas évident mais bon
<septox> .
<septox> Akhenaton: hi
<Akhenaton> hi septox
<Akhenaton>  cmt tu vas le septox
<Akhenaton> sa fait une éternité
<ongolaBoy> Akhenaton: hello
<Akhenaton> hello ongolaBoy
<septox> euh je vais bien
<septox> qui peut bien se cacher derriere Akhenaton ?
<Akhenaton> quelqu'un que tu connais mais pas sur ce nom
<coco1> ..
<Akhenaton> coo1: Hi
<coco1> Salut à tous!
<Akhenaton> coco1: Hi
<coco1> Akhenaton: :-)
#ubuntu-cm 2015-07-12
<coco11> ..
